# Boban nuovo Chief Football Officer. Ufficiale.



## admin (14 Giugno 2019)

Ufficializzato il nuovo incarico di Boban.

Ufficializzato anche Maldini DT.

Ecco il comunicato



AC Milan comunica la nomina di Zvonimir Boban come Chief Football Officer del Club. Boban sarà responsabile del coordinamento e della supervisione delle attività sportive, lavorando a stretto contatto con l'Amministratore Delegato Ivan Gazidis e il Direttore Tecnico Paolo Maldini.
Con 9 trofei vinti (fra cui la Champions League del 1994, la Supercoppa Europea 1994 e 4 Scudetti), 251 partite in rossonero e 30 gol, Zvonimir Boban appartiene all’Olimpo delle Glorie rossonere. Un vero leader in campo e fuori, è stato Capitano della Dinamo Zagabria (a soli 19 anni) e della Nazionale croata. Si è sempre distinto, non solo per le doti tecniche di raffinato trequartista, ma anche per la sua intelligenza tattica e personalità; tratti che ha saputo trasferire anche nella carriera manageriale culminata con la nomina, nel maggio 2016, di Vice Segretario Generale della FIFA, istituzione nella quale si è occupato di svariati progetti per lo sviluppo del calcio e delle competizioni, tra cui l’introduzione del VAR. Zvonimir Boban torna a Milano e a Milanello, al centro del progetto di crescita avviato da Elliott la scorsa estate, con un solo obiettivo: riportare il Milan nell’élite del calcio mondiale.
"Sono molto emozionato nel dare il bentornato a Zvone nella sua Casa, nel nostro Milan - ha dichiarato l'Amministratore Delegato di AC Milan Ivan Gazidis - Per le sue caratteristiche, la sua esperienza e le sue capacità, sono certo che contribuirà in modo determinante alla crescita della nostra Area Sportiva e garantirà un valore aggiunto determinante nelle relazioni del nostro Club con le maggiori istituzioni calcistiche. Insieme a Paolo Maldini ho al mio fianco due manager di indiscussa qualità e competenza, in grado di trasferire la nostra visione e fare le scelte più adeguate per costruire un Milan sempre più competitivo e di successo".
Zvonimir Boban ha voluto raccontare le sue emozioni e spiegare i motivi della sua scelta: "Sono molto felice di tornare nel mio amato Milan cercando di dare il mio contributo per riportarlo lì dove deve essere. Deve essere un club protagonista e vincente, perché questa è l'unica natura della sua storia. Ed è la natura del tifo dei nostri tifosi. Darò tutto me stesso per questa causa e per i nostri colori rossoneri. Quando Paolo mi ha chiamato per avere la mia disponibilità, sono salito in macchina e sono andato a Milano a casa sua, in piena notte, per capire lo stato delle cose. Dopo aver parlato con Ivan e la proprietà, tutto era chiaro ed eccomi qua, nella città, nel mio Club che amo e nella terra che mi ha dato tanto. Spero di poter ripagare tanta fiducia. Devo anche ringraziare il Presidente della FIFA Gianni Infantino che, seppur interista, è stato un vero amico e ha capito che questa era una chiamata simile a quella sua di tre anni fa. Impossibile dire di no. Forza Milan!"


AC Milan comunica di aver affidato a Paolo Maldini il ruolo di Direttore Tecnico del Club. In questa nuova veste lavorerà a stretto contatto con il nuovo Chief Football Officer Zvonimir Boban.
L'ex capitano rossonero, dopo venticinque anni di gloriosa carriera da giocatore, passa così dal ruolo di Direttore dello Sviluppo Strategico dell'Area Sportiva alla Direzione Tecnica della stessa, occupandosi pertanto di tutte le sue attività e le priorità del momento, rappresentate dalla campagna trasferimenti, la pianificazione dei vari settori in vista del raduni estivi e degli impegni di precampionato.
"_Paolo esprime qualità e valori che sono alla base del nostro Club_ - ha dichiarato l'Amministratore Delegato di AC Milan Ivan Gazidis - _Sono felice di averlo alla guida della nostra Area Sportiva. Con lui potremo puntare alla costruzione di un Club moderno formato da professionisti di altissima qualità. Sarà un cammino che faremo insieme, per un progetto impegnativo ma avvincente che richiederà grandi energie e dedizione. Sono certo che saprà trasferire la sua esperienza, la sua visione e la sua leadership. Paolo è parte integrante del Milan e conosce la via per arrivare al successo. Sarà per tutti un importante punto di riferimento_".


----------



## Brain84 (14 Giugno 2019)

Daje Zorro!! Mi avessero detto un mese fa che al posto di Leonardo sarebbe arrivato lui, avrei firmato con il sangue.


----------



## Swaitak (14 Giugno 2019)

ora si ragiona!


----------



## First93 (14 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ufficializzato il nuovo incarico di Boban.
> 
> Ufficializzato anche Maldini DT.
> 
> ...



Mi è venuta la pelle d'oca quando ho letto le sue parole! Benvenuto Zorro!


----------



## goleador 70 (14 Giugno 2019)

Grande Zorro 
Bellissime parole


----------



## goleador 70 (14 Giugno 2019)

First93 ha scritto:


> Mi è venuta la pelle d'oca quando ho letto le sue parole! Benvenuto Zorro!



.


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ufficializzato il nuovo incarico di Boban.
> 
> Ufficializzato anche Maldini DT.
> 
> ...



Che belle parole Zorro. Ora sotto a lavorare e FORZA MILAN.


----------



## Prealpi (14 Giugno 2019)

Questa notizia vale quasi come una vittoria


----------



## admin (14 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ufficializzato il nuovo incarico di Boban.
> 
> Ufficializzato anche Maldini DT.
> 
> ...



Daje Zorro


----------



## Aron (14 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ufficializzato il nuovo incarico di Boban.
> 
> Ufficializzato anche Maldini DT.
> 
> ...




Un raggio di sole finalmente.
Notare anche la finezza di Boban quando dice "ho parlato con la proprietà" e non "ho parlato con i Singer".


----------



## zlatan (14 Giugno 2019)

Grande notizia ragazzi. FOrse nonha mai fatto questo lavoro specifico, ma mi fido totalmente di lui. Oggi mi sento molto fiducioso...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (14 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ufficializzato il nuovo incarico di Boban.
> 
> Ufficializzato anche Maldini DT.
> 
> ...



Una lacrima....

Zorro, Paolo, Ivan...

Avete la mia fiducia e pazienza incondizionata, non deludeteci.


----------



## overlord (14 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ufficializzato il nuovo incarico di Boban.
> 
> Ufficializzato anche Maldini DT.
> 
> ...



BENTORNATO!!!

In molti sottovalutano la sua nomina ma per me è ancora più importante di quella del Capitano!!!


----------



## gabri65 (14 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ufficializzato il nuovo incarico di Boban.
> 
> Ufficializzato anche Maldini DT.
> 
> ...



SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Allora è vero. Fiducia. L'AC Milan 1899 non è morto. Non può farlo.
Mi sembra di tornare ai primi anni '80, un sogno tutto da vivere.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (14 Giugno 2019)

Bentornato a casa Zorro!!
Le sue parole mi hanno commosso.


----------



## Solo (14 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ufficializzato il nuovo incarico di Boban.
> 
> Ufficializzato anche Maldini DT.
> 
> ...



Bene così.

Adesso vediamo di fare un mercato decente...


----------



## pazzomania (14 Giugno 2019)

Bene cosi, ma piano con gli sbalzi d' umore


----------



## Cenzo (14 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ufficializzato il nuovo incarico di Boban.
> 
> Ufficializzato anche Maldini DT.
> 
> ...



Si ok, bravo Boban, bravo Maldini e a parole bravi tutti, ma io resto con i piedi a terra. Vediamo cosa sapete fare.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Giugno 2019)

> *Deve essere un club protagonista e vincente, perché questa è l'unica natura della sua storia. Ed è la natura del tifo dei nostri tifosi.*



Mi basta solo questo, questa è l'unica cosa che deve interessare.
Forza Zorro.


----------



## admin (14 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ufficializzato il nuovo incarico di Boban.
> 
> Ufficializzato anche Maldini DT.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Ecthelion (14 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ufficializzato il nuovo incarico di Boban.
> 
> Ufficializzato anche Maldini DT.
> 
> ...



Beh ragazzi, io non mi commuovo facilmente, però oggi...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (14 Giugno 2019)

Solo ha scritto:


> Bene così.
> 
> Adesso vediamo di fare un mercato decente...



É come dire a uno che ha saltato la recinzione per salvare un bambini che sta affogando in piscina...
“Ok bravo, pero ora paga il biglietto”.

Il mercato sapranno, loro, conti e relazioni alla mano, quale possa essere il migliore per il Milan.

Se vendono Romagnoli, Donnarumma, Cutrone e Piatek e prendono solo Krunic é perché alternative non ci sono.


----------



## FreddieM83 (14 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ufficializzato il nuovo incarico di Boban.
> 
> Ufficializzato anche Maldini DT.
> 
> ...




La bravura e l'intelligenza di un manager (e più in generale di una persona) si vede soprattutto dai collaboratori di cui si circonda. Dalla folta schiera di amici ed ex-compagni di squadra, Paolo ha scelto Zvone, ossia quello che più di tutti si è lanciato seriamente nella carriera manageriale. 

"Quando Paolo mi ha chiamato per avere la mia disponibilità, sono salito in macchina e sono andato a Milano a casa sua, in piena notte, per capire lo stato delle cose". Zvone lo conosciamo, non è nè un'ipocrita nè un paracu.o, nè uno yes man. Se ha accettato la sfida, vuol dire che "lo stato delle cose" promette bene.

Non so voi ma io, da ora, sono molto più fiducioso...


----------



## GP7 (14 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ufficializzato il nuovo incarico di Boban.
> 
> Ufficializzato anche Maldini DT.
> 
> ...



Bentornato Zorro! 

Ero anche io tra i dispiaciuti (per usare un eufemismo) all'addio di Leo, mai avrei pensato potessimo rifarci cosi alla grande con Zvone..

Ah, andrebbe anche detto, questo è il primo successo di Paolo Maldini. 

Buon lavoro, riportate il Milan dove gli compete.


----------



## fra29 (14 Giugno 2019)

Sono felice come un bambino.
#Boban era idolo da giocatore, una delle persone che da sempre ho più stimato nel mondo del calcio.
Uomo dal carisma clamoroso.
Ha lasciato la Fifa per questo posto, non è un manager a spasso ma era il numero due della Federazione calcistica più importante al mondo.

Dubitare ancora del progetto è dura ora. Pensare a teatrini, a figurine di copertura, ecc con personaggi con questo background e spessore morale è esercizio complesso.. 

Che dite [MENTION=1382]Aron[/MENTION] e [MENTION=1906]corvorossonero[/MENTION]... Io un personaggio come Zorro proprio non riesco a inserirlo in giochi di potere tra 8 vari SB AG BB...


----------



## Raryof (14 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ufficializzato il nuovo incarico di Boban.
> 
> Ufficializzato anche Maldini DT.
> 
> ...



Molto molto bene, Boban tra tutte le ex glorie è quello che arriverebbe da noi senza dover improvvisare nessun ruolo, perfetto in tutti i sensi, lui e Paolo sanno cos'è il vero Milan, li vedo bene, se non altro l'incarico quale sarà? fare una fott__ta squadra da quarto posto, con un senso, strutturata come Dio comanda, con un allenatore non stagista.
Ridimensionato Mr StatDna quindi, come prevedibile, voglio vederlo Boban che a parlare con i giornalisti o con i giocatori si fa tradurre i discorsi da BORINI (piuttosto li mena in croato o gli brucia la faccia solo a guardarli).
Bertornato, finalmente.


----------



## Wildbone (14 Giugno 2019)

Beh, che dire, due degli uomini più retti e ambiziosi del milanismo sono alla guida del club, rappresentando una garanzia per tutti i tifosi che il Milan intraprenderà per davvero una politica di rinascita ragionata e proiettata al futuro. Insomma, è la prova del 9: dovessimo fallire, il Milan sarà morto per davvero, questa volta. Se hanno accettato, oltre che per lo stipendio, si spera tutti che l'abbiano fatto perché c'è ambizione vera.


----------



## BossKilla7 (14 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ufficializzato il nuovo incarico di Boban.
> 
> Ufficializzato anche Maldini DT.
> 
> ...



Belle parole, speriamo bene e speriamo che non duri quanto Leonardo. Bentornato!


----------



## Casnop (14 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ufficializzato il nuovo incarico di Boban.
> 
> Ufficializzato anche Maldini DT.
> 
> ...


Le parole di Boban sono una dichiarazione di guerra, consegnata al mondo intero. Una bella scarica elettrica, quello che ci voleva. Portaci dove ci compete per la nostra storia, la nostra natura.


----------



## Blu71 (14 Giugno 2019)

È come aver preso un bomber vero ...


----------



## Casnop (14 Giugno 2019)

Me lo immagino già, Zvone, nei dopopartita, a demolire avversari scorretti o arbitri disonesti, senza guardare in faccia a nessuno... Hai la mia delega di tifoso, Zorro, fatti valere!


----------



## Lo Gnu (14 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ufficializzato il nuovo incarico di Boban.
> 
> Ufficializzato anche Maldini DT.
> 
> ...



Davvero? Ed io che pensavo ci fosse dietro chissà quale complotto o nuovo cambio di società con mendes-fosun. Chi l'avrebbe detto!!

Tornando alle cose serie, Boban al momento è una manna dal cielo per noi. Ultracontento!


----------



## unbreakable (14 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ufficializzato il nuovo incarico di Boban.
> 
> Ufficializzato anche Maldini DT.
> 
> ...



intelligenza eleganza e ambizione sul campo di calcio e nella vita..


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (14 Giugno 2019)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Le parole di Boban sono una dichiarazione di guerra, consegnata al mondo intero. Una bella scarica elettrica, quello che ci voleva. Portaci dove ci compete per la nostra storia, la nostra natura.


----------



## Mika (14 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ufficializzato il nuovo incarico di Boban.
> 
> Ufficializzato anche Maldini DT.
> 
> ...



E niente... mi sono emozionato.


----------



## James45 (14 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ufficializzato il nuovo incarico di Boban.
> 
> .................
> 
> Spero di poter ripagare tanta fiducia. Devo anche ringraziare il Presidente della FIFA Gianni Infantino *che, seppur interista,* è stato un vero amico e ha capito che questa era una chiamata simile a quella sua di tre anni fa. Impossibile dire di no. Forza Milan!"



Prego notare la stoccatina...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Giugno 2019)

Benvenuti, grandi bandiere e cuori rossoneri.

Fateci tornare orgogliosi di essere milanisti, che sono troppi anni che i tifosi di questo glorioso club vivono in un incubo nel quale tifano una Sampdoria di rossonero vestita.

Svegliateci, fateci tornare alla realtà, fateci uscire da qui.


----------



## RickyB83 (14 Giugno 2019)

Grandissimo Zorro sono sicuro che farai grandi cose come hai sempre fatto


----------



## Underhill84 (14 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ufficializzato il nuovo incarico di Boban.
> 
> Ufficializzato anche Maldini DT.
> 
> ...



Ora mi raccomando tra 3 mesi iniziamo a insultarli eh. Forza Milan, forza vecchio cuore rossonero


----------



## kYMERA (14 Giugno 2019)

Grande Boban.
Speriamo bene


----------



## Hellscream (14 Giugno 2019)

Boban è uno del quale le palle fumanti si possono vedere da km di distanza, è la prima notizia di cui sono veramente contento da mesi (se non da anni).


----------



## luigi61 (14 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ufficializzato il nuovo incarico di Boban.
> 
> Ufficializzato anche Maldini DT.
> 
> ...


*Deve essere un club protagonista e vincente, perché questa è l'unica natura della sua storia. Ed è la natura del tifo dei nostri tifosi.

[FONT=&quot]Questo dovrebbe essere IMPARATO A MEMORIA ed è dedicato ai numerosi tifosi che parlano di RIDIMENSIONAMENTO, NON COMPETITIVITA' - AMBIZIONI DA SQUADRE COME SAMPDORIA-BASSO PROFILO ETC ETC ETC
[/FONT]lo volete capire o no cosa è IL MILAN,,,,,
*


----------



## Djici (14 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ufficializzato il nuovo incarico di Boban.
> 
> Ufficializzato anche Maldini DT.
> 
> ...



L'ultima. Volta che Boban ha preso il posto di Leonardo abbiamo vinto lo scudetto 

Sono contento ma forse non ai livelli di chi ha scritto prima di me. 
Quello che spero e che il ruolo non faccia cambiare Zorro come è successo a Gattuso.
Volgio vedere e sentire il solito Zvone.


----------



## Djici (14 Giugno 2019)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> *Deve essere un club protagonista e vincente, perché questa è l'unica natura della sua storia. Ed è la natura del tifo dei nostri tifosi.
> 
> [FONT="]Questo dovrebbe essere IMPARATO A MEMORIA per i numerosi tifosi che parlano di RIDIMENSIONAMENTO, NON COMPETITIVITA' - AMBIZIONI DA SQUADRE COME SAMPDORIA-BASSO PROFILO ETC ETC ETC
> [/FONT]lo volete capire o no chi è IL MILAN,,,,,
> *



Amen fratello!


----------



## corvorossonero (14 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ufficializzato il nuovo incarico di Boban.
> 
> Ufficializzato anche Maldini DT.
> 
> ...



Bentornato a casa Zorro. Belle parole. Adesso mi aspetto i fatti.


----------



## Underhill84 (14 Giugno 2019)

Boban é stato il primo e forse unico giornalista in TV che ha detto ciò che pensava sull'operato di Berlusconi e galliani post 2007


----------



## mrsmit (14 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ufficializzato il nuovo incarico di Boban.
> 
> Ufficializzato anche Maldini DT.
> 
> ...



Leggevo e piangevo dalla gioia, che bello.


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Giugno 2019)

Ma la cosa che più mi fa godere è che adesso voi ve li vedere i giornalai che già adesso brancolano nel buio andare da Paolo e Zorro a chiedere info di mercato ??? 

Non faranno uscire una singola notizia. Godo copiosamente.


----------



## vannu994 (14 Giugno 2019)

Mamma mia Zorro quanto lo amo!


----------



## chicagousait (14 Giugno 2019)

Ora lasciamolo lavorare in tranquillità


----------



## corvorossonero (14 Giugno 2019)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Sono felice come un bambino.
> #Boban era idolo da giocatore, una delle persone che da sempre ho più stimato nel mondo del calcio.
> Uomo dal carisma clamoroso.
> Ha lasciato la Fifa per questo posto, non è un manager a spasso ma era il numero due della Federazione calcistica più importante al mondo.
> ...



Te sei fissato eh?  non c'entra nulla chi mette i danari con Zorro e Paolo. E comunque Zorro è un pupillo del nano, ma questo non c'entra


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (14 Giugno 2019)

Un nome italiano per chief fooball officer?


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ufficializzato il nuovo incarico di Boban.
> 
> Ufficializzato anche Maldini DT.
> 
> ...



Da fare un monumento a Maldini che ci ha riportato Zorro...e pensare che i giornali stavano a parlare di quella zucchina bollita di Costacurta...spero qualcuno inizi a ricredersi su Paolo..
saper scegliere i collaboratori è una dote dei bravi Dirigenti e Paolo direi che è partito con un colpo da 90..

Le parole di Zvone..ho i brividi..questa è la voglia che ci vuole per riportarci in alto


----------



## Djici (14 Giugno 2019)

Io vorrei capire cosa faranno esattamente Paolo, Zorro. E il DS arriverà comunque o no?


----------



## Chrissonero (14 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ufficializzato il nuovo incarico di Boban.
> 
> Ufficializzato anche Maldini DT.
> 
> ...



Bentornato Zvone!


----------



## Route66 (14 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ufficializzato il nuovo incarico di Boban.
> 
> Ufficializzato anche Maldini DT.
> 
> ...



In questo periodo storico piuttosto grigio della nostra storia leggere queste parole fa sempre piacere e fa ricordare a chiunque se ne fosse scordato cosa vuol dire essere milanista.
Grazie Zorro e buon lavoro a te, a Paolo, al nuovo Mister e a tutti quelli che entreranno nella nostra squadra!!


----------



## babsodiolinter (14 Giugno 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Che belle parole Zorro. Ora sotto a lavorare e FORZA MILAN.



Soprattutto "Devo anche ringraziare il Presidente della FIFA Gianni Infantino che, seppur interista, è stato un vero amico".....
N1....


----------



## bmb (14 Giugno 2019)

Sono gasatissimo.


----------



## Didaco (14 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ufficializzato il nuovo incarico di Boban.
> 
> Ufficializzato anche Maldini DT.
> 
> ...



Grandissimo Zvone. Parole scolpite nella pietra.


----------



## Goro (14 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ufficializzato il nuovo incarico di Boban.
> 
> Ufficializzato anche Maldini DT.
> 
> ...



Grande, molta fiducia in questi due  Dopo Maldini che si è convinto ad accettare il ruolo di DT, una figura importante che viene dalla FIFA convinto a venire qui. Grazie Paolo, l'esperienza ed il carattere di Zvonimir ci serviranno. Un bel giorno per l'AC MILAN.


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ufficializzato il nuovo incarico di Boban.
> 
> Ufficializzato anche Maldini DT.
> 
> ...



Sono molto contento. 
Adesso posso tornare ad odiare Leonardo, sta benissimo al PSG quel giuda interista.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ufficializzato il nuovo incarico di Boban.
> 
> Ufficializzato anche Maldini DT.
> 
> ...



Siamo partiti.
Bentornato zorro.


----------



## Aron (14 Giugno 2019)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Sono felice come un bambino.
> #Boban era idolo da giocatore, una delle persone che da sempre ho più stimato nel mondo del calcio.
> Uomo dal carisma clamoroso.
> Ha lasciato la Fifa per questo posto, non è un manager a spasso ma era il numero due della Federazione calcistica più importante al mondo.
> ...



Penso che l'arrivo di Boban preceda quello di Usmanov in compagnia di qualcuno di nostra conoscenza.
È comunque una notizia positiva.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (14 Giugno 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Penso che l'arrivo di Boban preceda quello di Usmanov in compagnia di *qualcuno di nostra conoscenza*.
> È comunque una notizia positiva.


----------



## Trumpusconi (14 Giugno 2019)

Un bello sberlone a gomblottari e gufetti.

Forza Zorro! Portaci in alto!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Giugno 2019)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Un bello sberlone a gomblottari e gufetti.
> 
> Forza Zorro! Portaci in alto!



Ben detto caro Trumpusconi. 

E per tutti quelli che l’anno prossimo tiferanno Sfinter 

“Boban pezzo di me*da.. da dirigente Fifa si espone dicendo che il FPF va rivisto perché è penalizzante (chissà perché gli viene l'idea solo quando c'è di mezzo il BBilan) e ora firma con gli zozzoneri.
sono quasi peggio della ruBe”

E

“Hanno alzato una champions dopo il peggior scandalo di corruzione nel calcio italiano e c'erano dentro fino al collo, sono uguali ai gobbi”

Questo è quello che i cuckolds della seconda (per distacco) squadra di Milano dicono di noi. Ma mi raccomando eh, tifate affinché arrivino alla seconda stella prima di noi.


----------



## Black (14 Giugno 2019)

Bentornato zvone. Ottimo segnale


----------



## MrPeppez (14 Giugno 2019)

Benvenuto Zvone!

Che orogoglio!!!!


----------



## ibracadabra9 (14 Giugno 2019)

Boban che lascia il posto in UEFA per venire al Milan è perchè sicuramente c'è un progetto di basso livello


----------



## Mika (14 Giugno 2019)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> Boban che lascia il posto in UEFA per venire al Milan è perchè sicuramente c'è un progetto di basso livello



in FIFA non in UEFA. Era il numero 2 della FIFA


----------



## Pit96 (14 Giugno 2019)

Speriamo in bene


----------



## Jackdvmilan (14 Giugno 2019)

Non vedo l'ora di sentirlo parlare. Le sue interviste mi affascinano sempre. Mi sono piaciute davvero molto le parole su Donnarumma nel periodo in cui c'era stato quel casino per il rinnovo. Grande sensibilità


----------



## goleador 70 (14 Giugno 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Penso che l'arrivo di Boban preceda quello di Usmanov in compagnia di qualcuno di nostra conoscenza.
> È comunque una notizia positiva.



Fonte ?


----------



## __king george__ (14 Giugno 2019)

BENVENUTO!! grande Paolo grazie di averlo chiamato! forza ragazzi!


----------



## Andris (14 Giugno 2019)

> "Sono molto emozionato nel dare il bentornato a Zvone nella sua Casa, nel nostro Milan - ha dichiarato l'Amministratore Delegato di AC Milan Ivan Gazidis - Per le sue caratteristiche, la sua esperienza e le sue capacità, sono certo che contribuirà in modo determinante alla crescita della nostra Area Sportiva e garantirà un valore aggiunto determinante nelle relazioni del nostro Club con le maggiori istituzioni calcistiche. Insieme a Paolo Maldini ho al mio fianco due manager di indiscussa qualità e competenza, in grado di trasferire la nostra visione e fare le scelte più adeguate per costruire un Milan sempre più competitivo e di successo".
> Zvonimir Boban ha voluto raccontare le sue emozioni e spiegare i motivi della sua scelta: "Sono molto felice di tornare nel mio amato Milan cercando di dare il mio contributo per riportarlo lì dove deve essere. Deve essere un club protagonista e vincente, perché questa è l'unica natura della sua storia. Ed è la natura del tifo dei nostri tifosi. Darò tutto me stesso per questa causa e per i nostri colori rossoneri. Quando Paolo mi ha chiamato per avere la mia disponibilità, sono salito in macchina e sono andato a Milano a casa sua, in piena notte, per capire lo stato delle cose. Dopo aver parlato con Ivan e la proprietà, tutto era chiaro ed eccomi qua, nella città, nel mio Club che amo e nella terra che mi ha dato tanto. Spero di poter ripagare tanta fiducia. Devo anche ringraziare il Presidente della FIFA Gianni Infantino che, seppur interista, è stato un vero amico e ha capito che questa era una chiamata simile a quella sua di tre anni fa. Impossibile dire di no. Forza Milan!"



bene,finalmente parole da vero Milan.


----------



## Konrad (14 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ufficializzato il nuovo incarico di Boban.
> 
> Ufficializzato anche Maldini DT.
> 
> ...



Pelle d'oca a leggere le parole di Zorro. Spero davvero che si passi ai fatti...ma stasera sono molto più fiducioso. Potrebbe non andare tutto bene ma abbiamo al timone 2 persone che davvero tengono al bene del Milan...forse anche più di quello personale.

FORZA MILAN!!! BENTORNATO ZORRO!!!


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Giugno 2019)

GP7 ha scritto:


> Bentornato Zorro!
> 
> Ero anche io tra i dispiaciuti (per usare un eufemismo) all'addio di Leo, mai avrei pensato potessimo rifarci cosi alla grande con Zvone..
> 
> ...



quotone.

non credevo che dopo l'addio di leonardo sarebbe arrivato uno che l'avrebbe sostituito degnamente.
stimo un sacco leo, per me ha capacità mostruose, il suo addio è stato un duro colpo. 
mai avrei pensato a boban, che grande ragazzi, e che voglia sembra avere. mi sento ancora in buone mani.

soprattutto perchè ho l'impressione che gazosa sia stato messo un po' da parte e che la parte sportiva sia dei 2 fenomeni. in più non c'è più gattuso... da ora si può iniziare a costruire.

l'allenatore boh... avrei preso tutt'altro. ma avranno ragione loro spero


----------



## er piscio de gatto (14 Giugno 2019)

Sono molto felice, upgrade rispetto a Leonardo.

Si conferma dunque per i detrattore di Gazidis (al momento), l'ennesima figuraccia, dunque.


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Giugno 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Un nome italiano per chief fooball officer?



si chief!!!!


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Giugno 2019)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Sono molto felice, upgrade rispetto a Leonardo.
> 
> Si conferma dunque per i detrattore di Gazidis (al momento), l'ennesima figuraccia, dunque.



perchè?


----------



## Jino (14 Giugno 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> quotone.
> 
> non credevo che dopo l'addio di leonardo fosse arrivato uno che l'avrebbe sostituito degnamente.
> stimo un sacco leo, per me ha capacità mostruose, il suo addio è stato un duro colpo.
> ...



Calma però, il ruolo di Leonardo lo ha preso Maldini, non Boban. Ad ogni modo, cambia poco, lavorano entrambi nell'area tecnica, anche se Boban ha un ruolo decisamente più politico.


----------



## Davidoff (14 Giugno 2019)

Bentornato Zvone, riportaci in alto! Il suo arrivo vale quanto un top player per l'intero progetto.


----------



## kekkopot (14 Giugno 2019)

Buona fortuna Zorro! E riportaci dove meriatiamo...


----------



## fra29 (14 Giugno 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Te sei fissato eh?  non c'entra nulla chi mette i danari con Zorro e Paolo. E comunque Zorro è un pupillo del nano, ma questo non c'entra



Come non c'entra nulla? Zorro con il Nano o AG coinvolti anche in minima parte non avrebbe mai mollato quella poltrona.. Anzi, non ci avrebbe messo piede nemmeno fosse stato ancora a Sky


----------



## fra29 (14 Giugno 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Penso che l'arrivo di Boban preceda quello di Usmanov in compagnia di qualcuno di nostra conoscenza.
> È comunque una notizia positiva.



Boban e AG? In quale mondo?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Giugno 2019)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Come non c'entra nulla? Zorro con il Nano o AG coinvolti anche in minima parte non avrebbe mai mollato quella poltrona.. Anzi, non ci avrebbe messo piede nemmeno fosse stato ancora a Sky



Concordo. Impensabile che, con Belluccone ancora di mezzo, Boban sarebbe arrivato.

Veramente basta con sta storia, non se ne può più di sentirsi sempre ostaggio del decrepito demonio.


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Giugno 2019)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Come non c'entra nulla? Zorro con il Nano o AG coinvolti anche in minima parte non avrebbe mai mollato quella poltrona.. Anzi, non ci avrebbe messo piede nemmeno fosse stato ancora a Sky



Amico.. Se fosse tutto così semplice sarei miliardario.


----------



## DavidGoffin (15 Giugno 2019)

Contento di Boban ma Leonardo ha sempre dimostrato di essere un'ottimo scopritore di talenti da Kakà a Pato fino Paquetà e un ottimo gestore, non so cosa sia andato storto con Gattuso ma non è tutta colpa sua.

Maldini piuttosto dietro la scrivania non ha ancora dimostrato nulla


----------



## MissRossonera (16 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ufficializzato il nuovo incarico di Boban.
> 
> Ufficializzato anche Maldini DT.
> 
> ...



Bellissime parole da parte di Zorro. Un in bocca al lupo enorme ad entrambi,sarà un impegno molto gravoso. Confidiamo in voi!


----------



## __king george__ (16 Giugno 2019)




----------

